# عضوية نقابة المهندسين المصريين.... كيف يمكن تفعيلها



## سامح 2010 (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤال هام خطر ببالى
ما هى أوجهه الاستفادة من عضوية النقابة
غير ما هو معروف من تأمين صحى 
هل هناك أى ندوات علمية تقام
هل هناك اى دورات تدريبية
أو حتى أى وجهه اجتماعى
من لديه إجابة 
اكن شاكرا له
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (26 يناير 2010)

يمكنك زيارة الموقع الالكترونى للنقابة وستجد الاجابة على سؤالك


http://www.eea.org.eg/


----------



## سامح 2010 (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا لردك


سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------

